# Race to 15/15 multi-BLD



## Micael (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,
I would enjoy a "Race to 15/15 multi-BLD" and thought others would too.

Hence, I offer to organize a race to sub-60:00 15/15.

For people passionate by multi, you know how engaging this event is, emotionally and mentally. There is those down times and it tooks determination and perseverance to be good at it. Intense and sustained efforts often end with not-very-motivating results. I wish such a race could give us some motivation and fun to keep going.

Rules: To be a "winner" one should sub-60:00 15/15. In order to monitor progress and make it more interresting, there is 1 round per week in best-of-2 format (you can just do one attempt of course). Use provided scrambles. No time limit, round ranking is points then times (like the old multi rules). Feel free to attempt less than 15 cubes, but report it to have proper points calculation (10/10 = 10 points, but 10/15 = 5 points).

Starts/ends on friday.

Have fun 

==================
*Round 1 results*
*Round 2 results*
*Round 3 results*
*Round 4 results*
*Round 5 results*
*Round 6 results*
*Round 7 results*
*Round 8 results*
*Round 9 results*
*Round 10 results*
*Round 11 results*
*Round 12 results*
*Round 13 results*
*Round 14 results*
*Round 15 results*
*Round 16 results*
*Round 17 results*
*Round 18 results*
*Round 19 results*

==================
*Round 20 scrambles:*

Attempt #1
1) R' L2 U' R2 L' F D' R D' R2 F R2 D2 L B L B R D2 B' D2 B L' F2 B' 
2) L F D2 F' B U' R U2 L' F B2 L D2 U' F R2 L2 F' U2 R' L U L F D' 
3) F2 D2 L' D2 B F U R F2 B2 L' D' R F U' B' D2 F2 L B' R D2 B F' D' 
4) U2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 D' U2 L2 F U R' B2 L' U' F2 U' L' U' L2 U 
5) R U' F' R B2 U2 F2 B' R2 B R' L' B' L' F2 B2 D2 L B' R2 B2 U F U2 R 
6) U2 F2 U2 D' R2 U2 F2 B' R' U R' U D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U D L D' L' R2 D' 
7) B' U D2 F L' B U2 B R L B2 R' L U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D U2 F' 
8) L2 F2 B R2 B' L2 R F2 L' U' R2 L F U' R' F2 D2 L' D R2 L U2 D' B' R2 
9) B' U' F2 L2 U' F L' B2 D' F' R' U D R F U R' L' D' R2 L2 B2 F D' U 
10) R' B2 D' R' U' B2 D B' L D L' B2 R B' F' R' D2 L D R U' B R2 B U2 
11) L' U2 R' D' U2 L F L D2 F L R F L' B' R D' B R2 U' R' U2 B' U2 F2 
12) R2 F' R F' L2 F U' L B2 F2 R' D L R2 F' R U F' L U2 F' L' U F U2 
13) L2 U L R D2 L D2 F B R D' F L' D2 F U2 R' D' L R2 F' U D R2 U 
14) R U2 B2 D R D2 F2 U F R D' R2 F L2 B L2 F2 B' L' F2 L2 F2 R U2 D2 
15) F' U D' R' D2 F' D R' D B' D R L' D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 F' B L R D U2

Attempt #2
1) B' U L F2 L2 R2 F R2 L' U L2 U D2 F U2 B F L' U' B' R' U2 B' F2 D 
2) L' F2 U' L R2 B' U2 D2 B' D' L' B' U' R B2 R2 D R' D2 R2 L2 D F2 R L2 
3) F' L' F2 B' R2 D' U2 L2 R D B' U' L D F U' F B U' D2 F' U R B2 R 
4) U2 F B L' R2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' L' F2 L F2 R2 D L2 D B D' B R2 
5) D B2 L' R D' L' F2 D U2 F B R U' B2 R' U' B U F R' D2 R' F' U D2 
6) F2 B D' F D2 L' R2 U' D F2 L F' U' B U' B U' R B2 F2 R' F2 L U2 B2 
7) B2 R' F2 U' L F2 U' B R' L' F2 D' F L' U D2 L' B2 D U' B' D2 L' F R' 
8) U2 B L2 F2 U2 R L' D2 F2 R B D' F D2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 R2 L' U2 F2 D' 
9) F2 B2 D F2 U' L' B U' F' D2 U' B2 L2 U D' B R L2 D' U' F U B' L2 U' 
10) F2 L' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 L' U' R D' B R' D B2 U D' B L U' F2 
11) F' L2 B' F2 L' D2 B R2 L B' L' D U' R2 L' D' U F R F2 B L R B R2 
12) L U2 D2 F D' U2 L R U2 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 D F2 L2 F B' L D2 U' R2 B' D 
13) F2 L F2 D F2 U2 B2 R L U' R2 U2 R B F R2 D2 F L' B2 D B D' R' D2 
14) B R D' L B U2 D' L2 F B' R2 U B D2 R F U' F' U D' L U2 F2 L F2 
15) D2 F2 D' R' L F R' B' L U2 B F2 U2 R F' R2 U' D2 R' D B' D U2 R2 D


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

How do we progress in the race? Does everybody have to start with 15 cubes and slowly get their times to sub-60? Or just try as many cubes under sub-60 and try to get to 15? I suppose it's the latter, but either way you should just provide 15 scrambles for each round, I think that's how a race should be.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a cool idea. Definitely provide 15 scrambles for each round. I think people should be allowed to get up to 15/15 in sub-hour however they want to, as long as the goal is to improve up to the point where you can do it. Perhaps each week/period you could rank people by their best effort in WCA terms, with points first and then time, but without an hour limit...


----------



## Micael (Mar 14, 2011)

I definitely want this race as fun as possible, but still as simple as possible. If I provide scrambles, it is just good for a single attempt over the given period. There is already the weekly comp that do it great.

What about monitoring progress with current PB of contenders? As soon as the PB is 15/15 (I mean a perfect score, not 15 points) the name is switch to the results list.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

Providing scrambles _is_ making it simpler and more standardised. Wouldn't not providing scrambles be even more similar to any single attempt you do at home? Besides, it will be more fun to compare comments among each other like 'so many ****ing twisted pieces this week!' or 'I used a pretty cool trick on cube #4', etc

The way you put it, this thread will just become a 'List of people who have done 15/15' or 'List of multi BLD PBs', not really a race.


----------



## Micael (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok thanks for the feedback.

So it could be 15 scrambles per week. I am wondering how to rank each round. Should we rank as if all 15 cubes are always attempted (points = nb of solved cubes minus 15), with 60min cut off enforced?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2011)

Micael said:


> Should we rank as if all 15 cubes are always attempted (points = nb of solved cubes minus 15), with 60min cut off enforced?


Ranking as if 15 cubes were attempted will push away anyone who can't do 8/8 already, so that's not a good idea.
Having a 60 minute cutoff will push away anyone who can do 15/15 but not fast enough (since the goal is 15/15 sub60), so that's not a good idea either. For instance, 15/15 in 65 minutes would be pretty close to the goal.

Why not just let people do attempts at their own speed, and rank by points? If there are only 15 scrambles you can't attempt more than 15 cubes, so you can't do better than the "perfect score" of 15/15 with a time of under 60.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd gladly participate! Although I only do one multi attempt a week currently + my only goal is 11 (or 12) in sub 1 hour .

Once the details are worked out I'll go to an attempt


----------



## Micael (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, I am attempting better rules. I edited the first post. I did not put scrambles yet to let some more discussion about it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeap, the rules seem fine now. I say we're ready to rock!


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a great idea. I've been planning at trying 10 cubes, which I think is my limit at the moment for a sub-hour multi, but I never get my thumb out of my posterior. This might motivate me more. 

Personally I think 5 min/cube is pretty realistic, since I've done 6/7 in 33min, so if I just get used to more cubes, I'll be able to keep the memo speed up. I always lose focus/concentration after like 20min of memo which is my main problem.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd say give 15 scrambles and let each one do as many as they wish. Then rank just like WCA, points then time.

Maybe making 60min as the limit is good too, to get us used to it.


----------



## Micael (Mar 15, 2011)

Pedro said:


> I'd say give 15 scrambles and let each one do as many as they wish. Then rank just like WCA, points then time.
> 
> Maybe making 60min as the limit is good too, to get us used to it.



Ok, I will put the scrambles now. There is a time limit to win the race. I just don't want to rank each round with the cutoff so to let people free to attempt all 15 cubes. So one doing 15/15 in 1h30 may win the round, but still not the race.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 15, 2011)

Or maybe they can try 15 cubes and count the solved ones after 60min, just like official regulations. Or is that not the point?
If the race is to "15/15 in <=60 min", the time limit should be enforced.
So you can either try 7 cubes if you think you can do within an hour, or you can just memorise the 15 and solve as many as possible in that period. Then work you way up to all cubes solved.


----------



## Micael (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea, I thought about enforcing cutoff for round ranking. But it may be more popular to not, as pointed out by qqwref. And as multi-BLD is not very popular yet... That way people are free to progress in either direction: doing more cubes sub-60 or cutting time toward 1 hour. The point of the race is mostly to have fun and get some motivation.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm starting to take BLD more seriously, so I might join in. Had my first 3 cube attempt a couple of days ago (2 solved, 1 with 2 flipped edges), so this will probably help motivate me. Need to sort out more routes though. Does anyone else attempting this have less than 15 3x3x3s? I may have to resort to using big cubes eventually, if I get that far.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice format, what are the intervals between rounds?


----------



## Micael (Mar 16, 2011)

I suggest 7 days. New round on tuesday.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 18, 2011)

So I´ll start. 

*Round 1:*
*Attempt #1: 1/4 20:14.22 = 0
Attempt #2: 2/3 17:26.20 = 1*

_Multi-BLD is really hard, when you don´t use Letter Pairs and something like Roman Rooms. I still use visual corners and one edge = 1 Word. _


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 19, 2011)

Only done one round so far: 1/4 34 mins. Two with 2 flipped corners, one with an edge 3-cycle, so actually pretty close. I need to work this more.


----------



## Micael (Mar 19, 2011)

Attempt #1: 12/15 in 1:27:43 (1:00:43)
Attempt #2: 12/15 in 1:13:54 (50:42)


----------



## Micael (Mar 22, 2011)

*Round 1 results:*

1- Micael 12/15 (1:27:43), *12/15 (1:13:54)*
2- Jakube 1/4 (20:14), *2/3 (17:26.20)*
3- bobthegiraffemonkey *1/4 (34:00)* DNS


----------



## Pedro (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn, too late for the first one


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 22, 2011)

That round went fast, I'll be sure to enter this one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

I meant to do a multi today but then I realized I wanted to have 8 rooms (since spacing 1 cube per room made it so much faster it felt like), so I just spent today making rooms . Only made 1 so far..need 2 more, yet I'm running out of ideas for rooms.

Next round for sure, planning on doing it Thursday since that's the next day I have off.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 2:*
Attempt #1: 3/4 in 21:00.35 (14:06.74)
Attempt #2: 1/3 in 8:07.38 (5:54.27)

_Comments:
Attempt #1: I forgot to remember the flipped edge LD, all other things went perfect. 
Attempt #2: After solving the first one, I forgot big parts of the other two, and so I cancled._


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh..I really wanna enter this...need motivation....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

8/8 in 55:44.22 . PB.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 26, 2011)

6/8= 4points in 1:38:11.53 
*5/6 = 4 points in 45:28.94*
done earlier this week


----------



## Pedro (Mar 26, 2011)

1st attempt (and maybe last)
2/4 18:39 (13:30 memo)
Don't know exactly where I screwed up, since recalling was kinda good. But 2 corners flipped on each cube and one edge cycle on the first, corner cycle on the 2nd.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 28, 2011)

attempt 1:
2/5 43:34 (30:18 memo)
Second was off by two flipped corners, because I somehow did the wrong alg and flipped them the wrong way. Last was off by two flipped edges, first one by two flipped edges and corner 3-cycle. No points for me again ... I _need_ to pull off a success eventually.


----------



## Micael (Mar 28, 2011)

Attempt #1: 4/15 in 1:11:56 (43:43)
Hang over and nonchalant. Fail.

Attempt #2: 9/15 in 1:10:12 (44:44)
A single memorization mistake. Good focus during memo, but I should keep it during execution!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for the lousy attempt, my memory has been playing up this week:

*Attempt 1:* 2/2 (3:09.60) = *2 points*

*Attempt 2:* 2/2 (2:36.56) = *2 points*


----------



## Micael (Mar 29, 2011)

*Round 2 results:*


RyanReese09: *8/8 (55:44.22)*, DNS
Jaysammey777: 6/8 (1:38:11.53), *5/6 (45:28.94)*
Micael: 4/15 (1:11:56), *9/15 (1:10:12)*
Zane_C: 2/2 (3:09.60), *2/2 (2:36.56)*
Jakube: *3/4 (21:00.35)*, 1/3 (8:07.38)
Pedro: *2/4 (18:39)*, DNS
bobthegiraffemonkey *2/5 (43:34)*, DNS

I would like to have a better display format. I try few things, without good result. Idea?

Edit: Thanks qqwref, I will use your idea:

```
1. RyanReese09:          [B]8/8    (55:44)[/B]   DNS            = 8
2. Jaysammey777:         6/8  (1:38:11)   [B]5/6    (45:28)[/B] = 4
3. Micael:               4/15 (1:11:56)   [B]9/15 (1:10:12)[/B] = 3
4. Zane_C:               2/2     (3:09)   [B]2/2     (2:36)[/B] = 2
5. Jakube:               [B]3/4    (21:00)[/B]   1/3     (8:07) = 2
6. Pedro:                [B]2/4    (18:39)[/B]   DNS            = 0
7. bobthegiraffemonkey:  [B]2/5    (43:34)[/B]   DNS            = -1
```


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2011)

Is it nicer this way?

```
1. RyanReese09:          [B]8/8    (55:44)[/B]   DNS            = 8
2. Jaysammey777:         6/8  (1:38:11)   [B]5/6    (45:28)[/B] = 4
3. Micael:               4/15 (1:11:56)   [B]9/15 (1:10:12)[/B] = 3
4. Zane_C:               2/2     (3:09)   [B]2/2     (2:36)[/B] = 2
5. Jakube:               [B]3/4    (21:00)[/B]   1/3     (8:07) = 1
6. Pedro:                [B]2/4    (18:39)[/B]   DNS            = 0
7. bobthegiraffemonkey:  [B]2/5    (43:34)[/B]   DNS            = -1
```


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

I quite like that format qq!  I think any format with decent tab spacing would suffice, so yours fits the bill. We need to get more people in this though! I guess for multi BLD weekly competition, 7 competitors is nice, but we could easily get Hughays in this .


----------



## Jakube (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 3: *

Attempt #1: 2/4 = 0 Points 18:40.44 (10:00)
Attempt #2: 2/2 = 2 Points 7:05.34 (3:30)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 2, 2011)

Was hoping for both attempts, but not looking likely now, I'll wait until next round.
Attempt 1: 1/5, 47:16, pretty disastrous attempt all round really. -3 points


----------



## Micael (Apr 5, 2011)

attempt #1: 9/10 in 39:45 (27:04)
Very close, I did a bad R move and was confused about it (was it 1/2 R or 3/2 R? I guessed wrong). I did not feel for 15 cubes it was my last chance to do an attempt before next round.

attempt #2: 3/4 in 14:13 (8:04)
mismemorized one sticker and slow recall

I will put results and new scramble tonight (eastern time zone)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 5, 2011)

Do I have to have had a multi success before coming here? I just learned M2 so I was hoping to start doing a lot of solves, but I know I will get a lot of DNF's now that I just learned M2


----------



## Micael (Apr 5, 2011)

No. 15 cubes sub-1h is a good goal to begin


----------



## Micael (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round #3 results*

```
1. Micael:              [B]9/10   (39:45)[/B]   3/4   (14:13) = 8
2. Jakube:              2/4 (18:40.44)   [B]2/2 (7:05.34)[/B] = 2
3. bobthegiraffemonkey: [B]1/5    (47:16)[/B]   DNS           = -3
```


----------



## Jakube (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 4: *

Attempt #1: 4/4 = 4 Points 16:27.52 (10:39.15)
Attempt #2: 3/5 = 1 Point 28:08.71 (17:54.67)

Yes, finally reaching a 4/4!

I only use a simple Memo-method, but I´m working on a LPL, so that I can use Roman Rooms. (Last week I memorized ~50% of all Combinations)


----------



## Micael (Apr 10, 2011)

Good one Jakube! With an advanced memory method you will reach 15/15, I am pretty sure.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

7/9 52:10.05

2flip edges (memo problem)

3 cycle edges (no idea)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 4:*

*Attempt 1:* 12/15 (52:15.44) = *9 points*
_Comment: Bad. 2 edges, 3 corners and scrambled._


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 4:
Attempt 1: 1/5 (52:09), -3 points
Attempt 2: 1/4 (30:19), -2 points

I don't feel like I'm trying to solve way above my skill level here, but my results suggest otherwise. I don't suppose this happens to everyone and I just need more practice?


----------



## Micael (Apr 13, 2011)

round 4
attempt #1: 12/15 in 1:01:25 (40:55)


----------



## Micael (Apr 13, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Round 4:
> Attempt 1: 1/5 (52:09), -3 points
> Attempt 2: 1/4 (30:19), -2 points
> 
> I don't feel like I'm trying to solve way above my skill level here, but my results suggest otherwise. I don't suppose this happens to everyone and I just need more practice?


 
Still a nice effort. Practice is essential, obviously, but technical and methodology are as important. You may want to have a look at the memory athlete community. Be patient and you will be there (15 cubes). I did my first 5/5 sub-1h 2 years ago...


----------



## Micael (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 4 results:*


```
1. Zane_C:             12/15 (52:15.44)   DNS            =  9 points
2. Micael:             12/15  (1:01:25)   DNS            =  9 points
3. RyanReese09:         7/9  (52:10.05)   DNS            =  5 points
4. Jakube:              4/4  (16:27.52)   3/5 (28:08.71) =  4 points
5. bobthegiraffemonkey: 1/5     (52:09)   1/4    (30:19) = -2 points
```


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wouldn't I have 5 points, not 6?


----------



## Jakube (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 5:*

Attempt #1: 3/5 = 1 Point in 31:18.98 (19:07.40)
Attempt #2: 5/5 = 5 Points in 24:12.91 (15:44.92)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

8/10 in 48:16.38. 30 minutes some memo total. I forget exactly. Maybe a few minutes higher.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 5:*

*Attempt #1:* 10/15 (43:45.12) = *5 points*
_Comment: Memo was 24:xx, missed one when I was putting them away, very crap. :fp_



RyanReese09 said:


> 8/10 in 48:16.38. 30 minutes some memo total. I forget exactly. Maybe a few minutes higher.


Nice, I see more improvement to come. :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *Round 5:*
> 
> *Attempt #1:* 10/15 (43:45.12) = *5 points*
> _Comment: Memo was 24:xx, missed one when I was putting them away, very crap. :fp_
> ...


Thanks Zane . And nice time, I wish I can memo 15 cubes sub25 .
All 10 were done in 23 or something. I only review once, which is (n-1) where n = the number of cubes I do. I found that going fast (not spending a lot of time making sure it sticks) is very nice (I find it sticks most of the time anyway) but reviewing is where I make sure it really sticks. Works for me. Just for those who are attempting multi..this is what works for me.

I get my first chance at NAR May 14th, hopefully doing 12 cubes there (might do 11 just to make sure I have a lot of time to make sure no screwups).

Excited . So much time spent into BLD cubing, and I'm reaching the point where I can cash in on it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 19, 2011)

Round 5:
1/4 28:22 (20:16) = -2 points (I was very close though)


----------



## Micael (Apr 20, 2011)

Attempt #1: 13/15 in 58:21 (42:17)
Attempt #2: DNS

Edit: Awesome memo Zane! Great improvement Ryan and Jakube!
I hope I could do both attempt next round.


----------



## Micael (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round #5 results*

```
1. Micael:             13/15 (58:21)       DNS            = 11
2. RyanReese09:         8/10 (48:16.38)    DNS            = 6
3. Jakube               3/5 (31:18.98      5/5 (24:12.91) = 5
4. Zane_C:             10/15 (43:45.12)    DNS            = 5
5. bobthegiraffemonkey: 1/4 28:22 (20:16)  DNS            = -2
```


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Eh I just did a multi literally just now but I didn't use your scrambles. Post results? Yay/Nay? I won't be doing any other multi until at least next weekend (not this weekend coming up).


----------



## Micael (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, there was a debate at the beginning of the thread about including scrambles or not. I think it is better to stick with what was decided, so one must use scramble to compete.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round 6:*

Attempt #1: 5/7 = 3 Point in 37:05.68 (25:22.96)
Attempt #2: 5/7 = 3 Points in 39:00.00 (~27 min)

_Comments: 
Attempt #1: 5th: Memorized one corner wrong; 6th: remembered green and solved white
Attempt #2: 1st: off by M2 (so close, but DNF); 7th: forgot to solve two corners
_

Next week I´ll reach 7/7


----------



## Micael (Apr 25, 2011)

Attempt #1: 13/15 in 54:39 (37:50)
Still, happy with the time.

Attempt #2: 12/15 in 58:36 (40:30)
I messed one cube executing too fast


----------



## Micael (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 6*


```
1. Micael: 13/15 (54:39)    12/15 (58:36)    = 11
2. Jakube:  5/7  (37:05.68)  5/7  (39:00.00) =  3
```

I will put next scrambles tomorow, so if some people still want to participate... I am wondering how this race could be more popular. Any idea? Should we just close it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 27, 2011)

MBLD isn't very popular to begin with. It's hard to get people to practice at home.

I'm actually very surprised Mike Hughey hasn't taken part of this race. I was sure he would. I would have participated last round (and should have, my 12/12 I did, I forgot to use these scrambles).

I have no ideas for you Micael.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 27, 2011)

I only had time for one attempt this week, and had to DNF less than a minute into execution due to interruptions. I hope to use this thread to help motivate me for a while yet (since I have a lot of progress to make), though if it dies I can always try to keep it up. I also expected it to be a little more popular.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm actually very surprised Mike Hughey hasn't taken part of this race. I was sure he would.


 
I'm sorry for not participating, but my top priority is competing in every event for the weekly competition, and that simply leaves no additional time for any extra multis. I would love to participate, but there simply isn't enough time in the week for me. Sorry!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 27, 2011)

-->Let any multi attempts be used here.

So what if htey don't use the scrambles you post? The goal is to get people doing multi amirite? Open it up Micael. Might get more results going (we'd have to advertise maybe, because other people might have seen that you have to use the scrambles posted rule.)

Just a thought. I think the scrambles should be there if people are devoting a multi attempt to this race, but if a multi attempt has been done (aka for weekly race) then ignore the scrambles.


----------



## Micael (Apr 28, 2011)

Round 7 is up. Have fun .

Ok I should return to hockey now, Montreal in overtime!

--------
Edit: Damn it, eliminated. Good luck to Boston from now.


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 28, 2011)

Attempt #1: 4/6 in 53:10.53 (~37min)
First cube ended up scrambled. Last was off by a corner 3-cycle (I realized my memo didn't make sense and guessed the wrong target).

Attempt #2: 5/7 in 74:47.90 (~57min)
Two flipped edges on 3rd and 7th cubes. So close...


----------



## Jakube (May 2, 2011)

*Round 7:*

Attempt #1: 9/9 in 55:14.43 (40:42.00)

_Comments: 
1st: I´m so happy with this, while solving I never thought that I manage 9/9. I had no problems with recalling the memo, but I really thought, that I messed up 2 or 3 cubes while solving. (2 times I was not sure if the Y-Perm was done correct, and on the 3rd cube I did a setup move incorrect, but luckily I could fix it. )
2nd: I will do this one in the afternoon, but it will not be as big. Maybe 3 or 5 cubes. _


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2011)

*Round 7:* 

*Attempt #1:* 2/2 (3:39.03) = 2 points

_Comment: I don't have time for anything big, an extremely disappointing effort._


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 3, 2011)

Round 7
Attempt 1: 4/4, 34:48 (26:12)

_Finally_, 100% success. Onwards and upwards .


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

10/11 in 50:30.48

The 1 cube off was that I did antisune pure corner twist, when I needed to do sune. REVIEWING TAKES SO LONG. UGH. Horrible feeling multi attempt.

Even starting out, my memo was slow.


----------



## Micael (May 4, 2011)

Attempt #1: 9/15 in 1:06:05 (46:53)
What a fail.  Memorizing last 5 cubes was eternal. 4 cubes messed up because of poor dexterity (including a pop). One wrong recall and one unseen 2 cycle (stupid to not notice it as edges shown parity, but not corners).


----------



## Micael (May 4, 2011)

*Results round 7*


```
1. RyanReese09:        10/11 (50:30.48)  DNS              = 9
2. Jakube:              9/9  (55:14.43)  DNS              = 9
3. bobthegiraffemonkey: 4/4  (34:48)     DNS              = 4
4. Micael:              9/15 (1:06:05)   DNS              = 3
5. Walter Souza:        4/6  (53:10.53)  5/7 (1:14:47.90) = 3
6. Zane_C:              2/2  (3:39.03)   DNS              = 2
```


----------



## Jakube (May 7, 2011)

*Round 8: *

Attempt #1: 5/11 in 1:05:06.02 (48:03.88)
Attempt #2: 7/11 in 1:04:42.94 (41:16.30)


_Comments:
Attempt #1: Bad Attempt, off by 2 flipped edges, I forgot to do the Parity alg, I accidental did a R between two setups, ... 
I also tried something new with the memo, but it failed. I remembered all right, but it took a long time. (my 10/10 had a memo of 35:51)

Attempt #2: Better than Attempt #1! A good memo-time, but long execution, because I forgot on 3 cubes several things and had to think a long time until I remembered.
4th: One corner and a lot of edges are not solved (?)
8th: Off by a 3-edges-cycle
10th: Off by 2 3-edge-cycles
11th: I forgot to solve the last corner, and so there are several edges wrong. 
_


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 9, 2011)

Round 8:
Attempt 1: 5/5 36:45 (27:45)

Looks like I'm getting the hang of this. Might get in another attempt this round, not sure.
A little off topic: inspired by my success, I tried 4x4 BLD again today, and it was my worst attempt yet at it (hoping for my first success soon, not tried it much).


----------



## Walter Souza (May 10, 2011)

Round 8:
Attempt 1: 7/7 60:32.11 (~41min)

I almost messed up the fourth cube (memorized a wrong corner sticker and had to guess during execution).


----------



## Micael (May 12, 2011)

*Round 8 Results:*


```
1. Walter Souza:        7/7  (60:32.11)    DNS               = 7
2. bobthegiraffemonkey: 5/5  (36:45)       DNS               = 5
3. Jakube:              5/11 (1:05:06.02)  7/11 (1:04:42.94) = 3
```


----------



## Jakube (May 17, 2011)

*Round 9: *

Attempt #1: 6/9 = 3 Points (56:27.80)
Attempt #2: 10/12 = 8 Points (1:24:22.43)

Comments:
Attempt #1: My second try with Roman Rooms. It´s really a fantasic system. I do not have long reviewing phases and after all I forget nothing. But I have trouble with the Letter-Pairs yet. I have to look a lot of them up, because I forget always, which word for which two Letters stands. All 3 DNFs had some corners off, that´s because I´m not used to the new corner-letter system yet. Hope it will be better soon. (Memo: 38:06)
Attempt #2: I´m getting better with Roman Rooms. I have now 5 Rooms with each 15 locations = 10 Cubes. The other two cubes I memorized with sentences. But Memo is so long yet (1:01:54.40). My corner system is working now. All corners were solved. Only a little mistake happend while memorizing, but I relized and corrected it while solving (I should shoot two times to the same location.)
2rd Cube: off by D (so I added +2)
9th Cube: off by 4 edges (I totally forgot about my second location in the 4th room)
10th Cube: off by 2 flipped edges (Didn´t saw the flipped BR while memorizing.)


P.S.: I need more cubes!


----------



## Micael (May 17, 2011)

12/15 in 62:13 (44:34)
10/15 in 59:40 (41:58)

Just depressing. I cannot fix my accuracy, I don't know what to do


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2011)

*Results round 9*


```
1. Micael: 12/15 (62:13)    10/15 (59:40)      = 9
2. Jakube:  6/9  (56:27.80) 10/12 (1:24:22.43) = 8
```

2 participants! It is time that someone wins this, then maybe we should just close it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 21, 2011)

Round 10:
Attempt 1: 2/7 59:55 (45:14)

Every time I attempt more cubes than I have previously, I fail miserably. Will do 2nd attempt in the next few days. Didn't join in last week due to an exam.

Edit: Attempt 2: 1/2 10:43 (6:40)
New memo system which I'm getting used to, so a small attempt, and also working on using BH so slow execution until I'm comfortable with it. Somehow forgot to memo the 2 flipped edges on second cube, but everything else was solved.


----------



## Jakube (May 21, 2011)

Round 10: 

Attempt #1: 9/15 1:56:42 (1:25:59)
Attempt #2: 14/15 1:46.29 (1:20:09)

_Comments: 
Attempt #1: Finally managed to memorize 15 cubes. All 6 DNF were really close. Either a few of corners, or a few of edges is wrong. Memo is still very long (5 Minutes memo each cube + 10 Minutes reviewing), also execution needs time (~2 Minutes each cube). I will work on it. 
Attempt #2: So close 
Time a bit better than Attempt #1, although a had some problems with sticking images in my rooms. 
The second was the DNF, off by 6 edges (2 3-cycles). 
I reconstructed the solve: 2 mistakes
1st, my memo started with ANJG (ANanas in a JuG), I recalled it correct, but solved ANKG. 
Then the next 4 letters were WCTA (WitCh in a TAnk), recalled it, said it in my brain, but solved only WC. All the other things went correct. _


----------



## Walter Souza (May 22, 2011)

Round 10:

Attempt #1: 5/6 57:17.95 (44:17)

4th off by a 3-cycle of corners


----------



## Micael (May 27, 2011)

I will let this round runs up to tuesday, I am busy, there is few results and I want it to return to the orignal rule (update on tuesday).

Let's have some more participants!


----------



## Cube321 (May 27, 2011)

I will participate soon, just need to get a bit more comfortable with BLD but then I'll join


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2011)

I'll try to get a couple of attempts in.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2011)

2/2 in 4:30.11

Slow :-/


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2011)

*Round 10:*

*Attempt 1:* 3/5 (14:33.87) = *1 point*
_Comment: Lol, this is sad. I'm going to do work on this before I waste my second attempt._

*Attempt 2:* 6/8 (19:38.18) = *4 points*


----------



## tim (May 28, 2011)

AAAARGGHHH, I totally forgot to take your scrambles for my attempt yesterday. I hope i'll find the time to do another multi until Tuesday. Although I probably can't repeat my 15/15 in 40 minutes .


----------



## AJ Blair (May 28, 2011)

Round 10:

1/2 (7:43.57)

First attempt at MultiBLD...first cube was off by F2 Y perm F2...not sure how...


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2011)

Micael said:


> Let's have some more participants!



Okay I'm in 
Though it won't be any great result, I haven't been cubing for half a year.


----------



## Micael (May 28, 2011)

tim said:


> AAAARGGHHH, I totally forgot to take your scrambles for my attempt yesterday. I hope i'll find the time to do another multi until Tuesday. Although I probably can't repeat my 15/15 in 40 minutes .



40min!!!



Chuck said:


> Okay I'm in
> Though it won't be any great result, I haven't been cubing for half a year.



Great to see you here!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

5/11 in 54:45.88

4 off by a 2flip or 2twist
2 off by 2 edges and 2 corners.


----------



## Chuck (May 30, 2011)

Scrambled 15 cubes... then get tired after memorized only 6. I forgot how exhausting MBLD was, totally unprepared. Don the blindfold, tried to solve all 6 and ended up with this result.

1/6 in 29:26 (13:52)

Consider this a warming up


----------



## Micael (May 30, 2011)

Isn't it 1/15 then? 
You memorized 6 cubes in 13:52? It is good. You had recall delays during execution?


----------



## Chuck (May 30, 2011)

Ah, yes.. according to regulation, it is 1/15 :fp
Bad recall delay on the 5th cube.


----------



## Micael (Jun 1, 2011)

Attempt #1: 13/15 in 1:13:06
Again, done at the worst moment.


----------



## Micael (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 10 results:*


```
1. Jakube:              9/15 (1:56:42)   14/15 (1:46.29)  = 13
2. Micael:             13/15 (1:13:06)    DNS             = 11
3. Zane_C:              3/5  (14:33.87)   6/8  (19:38.18) = 4
4. Walter Souza:        5/6  (57:17.95)   DNS             = 4
5. RyanReese09:         2/2  (4:30.11)    5/11 (54:45.88) = 2
6. AJ Blair:            1/2  (7:43.57)    DNS             = 0
7. bobthegiraffemonkey: 2/7  (59:55)      1/2  (10:43)    = 0
8. Chuck:               1/15 (29:26)      DNS             = DNF
```


----------



## Aldo Feandri (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everybody. Interesting activity here.
But, I just do MBLD yesterday, so maybe I am going to get scrambles from round 11, and do it on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 2, 2011)

MBLD 15/15 in 1hour 23min just going slow.

Hey ho, let´s go! Nice scrambles not too many flips and twists. Not 1 cube with 13+ edge targests!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll do an attempt tomorrow hopefully, now that I know the scramble are somewhat nice . Still tryign to get something good on video .


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm Michael reported that the 15/15 should be sub60, hmm  Guess I can try another attempt this weekend! Will be good practise to get up to Tim´s standards...


----------



## Jakube (Jun 3, 2011)

Race to 15/15 multi-BLD Round 11

Attempt #1: 14/15 in 1:29:41.49 (1:05:02.04)
Attempt #2: 13/15 in 1:39:30.16 (1:07.19.94)

_Comments: 
Attempt #1: Great result and time. 15 Minutes better than last week with the same result, although I had difficulties in the beginning. Memo of the first 2 cubes in 8:30, while memoing the next two I forgot some images of them, ... But after the sixth cube I just went on and it was so easy. The images stick in the head. Memorizing 14 cubes: 55 minutes, Reviewing them 8 minutes, 15th cube 2 minutes. 
Only mistake: 11th cube, I didn´t saw that DB is flipped and so I didn´t memorize it. 
Attempt #2: So awfuel. I had so much problems with memorizing. It was so hard to concentrate and the images didn´t stick. Maybe it´s, because I did a 9/10 (Nearly 10/10) Multi-attempt for the weekly challenge 1 or 2 hour before. Although I got a quite good time, but so I know, on a better day I can do it much better. The two cube were executions mistakes. 11th cube: off by a 3-edge-cycle and 4 corners are twisted (?) (I checked the memo, it was correct, and I have no idea why it´s not solved.)
12th cube off by Parity alg. 
I had a lot of problems with recalling the memo of cube 13. I forgot the first 4 edges. I think I spend 5 minutes checking Letter Pairs and finally I remembered SurFer and could solve them QJSFHLXBCP. _

Goals for next week: 15/15 and sub 1 memo!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 3, 2011)

*Round 11:*

*Attempt 1:* 12/15 (50:18.23) = *9 points*
_Comment: (3 corners), (3 edges) and (3 corners + 4 edges)._

*Attempt 2:* 11/15 (48:00.53) = *7 points*
_Comment: (2 flipped edges), (2 flipped edges), (a lot) and (a lot)._


----------



## Micael (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like I will do a safe attempt and look for a perfect score me too 

To win the race it should follow official rules (sub-1h). However, there is no cut off for round ranking and I think it is more fun like that


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 4, 2011)

Attempt #1: 6/8 57:50.71 (~43 min memo)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 4, 2011)

1/2 = 0 (8:52.42)

Out of shape. Accidentally skipped a target so that piece and my M-slice edges were off.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 4, 2011)

1/2 = 0 (8:52.42)

Out of shape. Accidentally skipped a target so that piece and my M-slice edges were off.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

2/2 in 3:59.94

Should have been faster, slow turning on AV cube due to its' crappiness.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 5, 2011)

Round 11
Attempt 1: 3/4 28:30 (18:11)
Attempt 2: 2/7 58:18 (35:53) Terrible attempt. I've no idea how many different kinds of mistake I made on the 5th cube.


----------



## Aldo Feandri (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 11:

Attempt 1: 9/14 (54:07.59)
3 cubes: DNF, 3 corners.
1 cube : DNF, 3 edges.
1 cube : DNF, 4 centers. LOL


----------



## Aldo Feandri (Jun 7, 2011)

memo time: about 30 minutes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

10/11 in 50:29.39. Total memo was like 33ish. For the first time I could actually review fast. I'd just be confirming what I memo'd. Before it'd just be like..forceful re-memo'ing. Weird. It was nice though . Fast reviewing. Few seconds shaved off due to me forgetting to stop timer. Was supposed to be recorded but camera stopped. Only has 15 minutes of execution on it (I think when I threw a cube down it hit the keyboard and thus stopping it.

*Sigh*

At least it was a decent multi. The 3rd cube off was off by a 3cycle corners. No idea at all how that happened.


----------



## Micael (Jun 8, 2011)

3/4 (16:18)
DNS


----------



## Micael (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 11 Results:*

```
1. MrMoney:            15/15 (1:23)       DNS                = 15
2. Jakube:             14/15 (1:29:41.49) 13/15 (1:39:30.16) = 13
3. Zane_C:             12/15 (50:18.23)   11/15 (48:00.53)   = 9
4. RyanReese09:         2/2  (3:59.94)    10/11 (50:29.39)   = 9
5. Aldo Feandri:        9/14 (54:07.59)   DNS                = 4
6. Walter Souza:        6/8  (57:50.71)   DNS                = 4
7. Micael:              3/4  (16:18)      DNS                = 2
8. bobthegiraffemonkey: 3/4  (28:30)      2/7 (58:18)        = 2
9. DavidWoner:          1/2  (8:52.42)    DNS                = 0
```


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 12:*

*Attempt 1:* 13/15 (39:58.27) = *11 points*


----------



## Aldo Feandri (Jun 9, 2011)

*AGAIN*
Round 12,
Attempt 1: 9/14 in 59:17.70 (45:12.12).
I try to memorize longer than ussual, but the result only 9 cubes solved. I am sure about the memo and recall, maybe my execution or my planing was wrong.
For next attempt I will try 12 cubes with longer planing & memo and slower execution, hope it will 12/12 ;p


----------



## Jakube (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 12: The goal is coming closer and closer!*

Attempt #1: 14/15 in 1:16:05.47 (53:01.47)
Attempt #2: 14/15 in 1:16:41.08 (53:05.59)

_Comments:
Attempt #1: So close to 15/15. On the 8th cube an edge popped, I grabbed it, put it back (with wrong orientation), but the main problem was, that I don´t remembered where I was in the Y-Perm. Guessed wrong -> DNF. But memo was correct. So the pop ruined the 15/15! 
The memo time is sinking and sinking.  Since last week I use a different memo system. I memorize the cubes 4 to 15 with Images, which I stick on places in my house, garden, work, ... (2/3 images [2 Letters each] on one location, 2-3 cubes for each room). But also when there´s a very easy cube, I memorize it partly just visual. (for instance 2 twisted corners, edges, or the hole edges on cube 8, ...). Then I reaped the hole memo once. After that I take the cubes 2 and 3 and memorize edges with short german sentences (4 Letters = 1 Sentence) and corners with tipping and naming the color. Repeat them 2-3 times, then memorize cube nr. 1 equally and start solving from 1 to 15. 
Attempt #2: So close again. I overlooked the twisted edge DR on cube 11. 
Memo was like above, 4-15 with LPL and Roman Rooms, but with many visual parts. 2-3 with sentences, tipping and naming the color. Cube 1 visual. _


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 12:

Attempt 1: 6/8 (65:18.78)
Attempt 2: 6/8 (60:59.17)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 12:
Attempt 1: 1/6 39:24 (20:57). Somewhat of a safety solve, felt like I was going quite slow, and had a few recall delays but I was sure I always remembered correctly, yet a terrible result.


----------



## Micael (Jun 15, 2011)

Attempt #1: 4/4 in 13:21


----------



## Micael (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 12 results:


```
1. Jakube:             14/15 (1:16:05)  14/15 (1:16:41) = 13
2. Zane_C:             13/15   (39:58)  DNS             = 11
3. Micael:              4/4    (13:21)  DNS             = 4
4. Aldo Feandri:        9/14   (59:17)  DNS             = 4
5. Walter Souza:        6/8  (1:05:18)  6/8 (60:59)     = 4
6. bobthegiraffemonkey: 1/6    (39:24)  DNS             = DNF
```


----------



## Jakube (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 13: 

Attempt #1: 13/15 in 1:23:51 (58:57)
Attempt #2: 13/15 in 1:09:31 (45.40)

_Comments: 
Attempt #1: I forgot to flipp BD on cube 1, and forgot about 2 tarets on cube 3. Long memo, I must work on it. 
Attempt #2: Great time, awesome memo time. Only ten minutes above the WCA time limit. 6th cube: 3 edges (remembered correct Aeroplane = AE, but solved EA); 11th cube: 2 flipped edges (Memo was QXMJ and I solved QWKJ)_


----------



## tim (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 13:

Attempt #1: 7/10 in 24:56 (16:10)

lolfail...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 17, 2011)

Round 13:
Attempt 1: 3/6 40:03 (26:59). Decent attempt, getting faster, and only one mistake per unsolved cube. Still not entirely happy with how my good my accuracy is though.
Attempt 2: 4/8 56:02 (37:39). Felt horrible and slow, made several mistakes during memo and execution and had to fix them. Strangely, all DNFs were 4 or 5 misplaces edges, not sure what happened. Still practice though I guess.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 18, 2011)

round 13
2/2 17:46.73
memo was about 12 minutes
yea i gotta work on it
by the way im joining the race


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 13*

*Attempt 1:* 10/15 (36:26.26) = *5 points*
_Comment: Memo was sub-20, I didn't do a big rehearse at the end of memo, and I think it may have cost me._

*Attempt 2:* 4/5 (7:17.13) = *3 points*
_Comment: Woah, memo was 3:xx._


----------



## Micael (Jun 21, 2011)

attempt #1: 7/10 in 39:34
2 cubes slipped from my hands, ugly way to fail. Poor concentration during execution on the other, I think.

attempt #2: 10/10 in 38:08
That was a re-match for yesterday night (attempt #1), woohoo! Also, I putted some effort on a set up for a good video, so this is going to update my old and boring youtube channel.

Tim and Zane, you guys are lightspeed!!!


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 22, 2011)

Round 13:

Attempt 1: 3/6 (44:56.57)


----------



## Micael (Jun 22, 2011)

*Round 13 results:*


```
1. Jakube:             13/15 (1:23:51)  13/15 (1:09:31) = 11
2. Micael:              7/10   (39:34)  10/10   (38:08) = 10
3. Zane:               10/15   (36:26)  4/5      (7:17) = 5
4. Tim:                 7/10   (24:56)  DNS             = 4
5. insane569:           2/2    (17:46)  DNS             = 2
6. bobthegiraffemonkey: 3/6    (40:03)  4/8     (56:02) = 0
7. Walter Souza:        3/6    (44:56)  DNS             = 0
```


----------



## insane569 (Jun 24, 2011)

round 14 attempt 1 2/2 in 15:38.77
still gonna do another attempt vid should be up by then
attempt 2 1/2 12:33.04
failed


----------



## Jakube (Jun 24, 2011)

Round 14:

Attempt #1: 8/15 in 1:15:44
Attempt #2: 14/15 in 1:11:05

_Comments: 
Attempt #1: *Worst attempt ever*, coudn´t concentrat, slow memo, and so many cubes off. While executing I forgot the corner memo of cube 2 and 13 and the whole cube 15, And some incorrect edge orientations, 3-cycles, ...
Attempt #2: *Best attempt ever*, Memo: 47:34, While solving I had to stop at cube 4 and 5, (Couldn´t remember second part of the corners on cube 4 and the first part of edges on cube 5), but when I came to cube 10, I suddenly remembered the edges of cube 5 (My memo was a bit of similar), solved it and then went to possible combinations on cube 4, and after 1-2 minutes found the correct one. Only mistake on cube 8: 2 twisted corners. I memorized: a CLown is riding a DOlphin, but D was incorrect, correct would have been E. The funny thing is, that I instinctively solved E instead of D, than remembered that the memo was D, undid E - solved D. Damn it!
_

I will skip the next round, because I´ll making holidays in Greece.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 25, 2011)

Round 14:

Attempt 1: 8/12 (1:45:40.00)
Three cubes off by two flipped edges, one cube off by corner 3-cycle.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 26, 2011)

Round 14
Attempt 1: 4/7 40:25 (26:44). Getting better. DNFs were 2 flipped edges, 2 flipped corners, and nowhere near because I messed up a rotation when the cube slipped.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2011)

I DNF'd both attempts. It's late so I only did small speed attempts for 100% accuracy, so once I had forgot an image for one cube I quit.


----------



## Micael (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 14 results:


```
1. Jakube:              8/15 (1:15:44)  14/15 (1:11:05) = 13
2. Walter Souza:        8/12 (1:45:40)  DNS             = 4
3. insane569            2/2    (15:38)  1/2 (12:33)     = 2
4. bobthegiraffemonkey: 4/7    (40:25)  DNS             = 1
5. Zane_C:              DNF             DNF             = DNF
```

I have been both busy and out of internet for days, but I did not forget this.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 15
Attempt 1: 4/9 1:00:45 (39:33). I hate my accuracy. Only knew about one potential mistake when I couldn't remember what I placed at one location and sort of guessed, yet I clearly made several others.


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2011)

Micael said:


> I have been both busy and out of internet for days, but I did not forget this.


 
That´s actually good for me, so I wont miss a round. 

Round 15:

Attempt #1: 11/15 in 1:05:46 (42:58)
Attempt #2: 10/15 in 1:00:33 (39.59)

_Comments:
Attempt #1: Although I didn´t practiced in the last 10 (?) days, the times are shrinking. Only 6 minutes for a sub 1. 


Spoiler



4th: Solving UF with U2 M´ instead with U2 M' U2 M' (I realized it, but was not sure, so I let it.)
9th: two twisted corners
10th: After U2, it´s off by 5 corners (maybe messed up some setup)
11th: Last memo was: IGor has Lollies = IGL, and I solved IGor has a LaMp = IGLM, so off by 2 corners and two edges.


_
Attempt #2: Nearly sub 1  (It would be, if I hadn´t solved the corners of the 12th cube with the memo of the 13th, and I had to redo it), but bad accuracy. 


Spoiler



6th cube: I forget to memorice a B, I knew that it couldnt´t be solved (pair edges but odd corners) - so I guessed - 3-edge-cycle
10th cube: Did unintentionally a cube rotation - Scrambled
12th cube: Forgot to solve BU, so off by middle slice
13th cube: 2 twisted corners
15th cube: 3-edge-cycle


----------



## Walter Souza (Jul 9, 2011)

Round 15:

Attempt 1: 8/10 (1:07:26.65)
Execution error on the last two cubes.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 15:*

*Attempt #1:* 15/15 (36:09.86)[23:0x] = *15 points*
_Comment: Yay, I felt like I spent too much time reviewing, but it's better safe than sorry. _


----------



## insane569 (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 15
attempt 1
1/2 in 14:15.56
first off by a t perm to the j slot
dont think ima do another attempt


----------



## Micael (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 15 results:*

Congratulation to Zane as a first ever winner of the race with an astonishing performance, 24 minutes margin! 


```
1. Zane_C:             15/15   (36:09)  DNS             = 15
2. Jakube:             11/15 (1:05:46)  10/15 (1:00:33) = 7
3. Walter Souza:        8/10 (1:07:26)  DNS             = 6
4. insane569:           1/2    (14:15)  DNS             = DNF
5. bobthegiraffemonkey: 4/9  (1:00:45)  DNS             = DNF
```


----------



## Jakube (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 16 

Attempt #1 11/15 in 1:10:xx (42:xx)
Attempt #2 14/15 in 58:16.80 (39:15)

_Comments 
Attempt #1: 2 twisted corners, another cube is scrambled (Messed up Y-Perm, I think), and two cubes are off some edges. 

Attempt #2: I wanted to prove that I can do big-multi-blds, after I failed with a 7/13 = 1 Point (NR - yippie) in the competition last weekend. 
First time that I´m sub 1 hour, Only a little mistake while memorizing, last corner of the 7th cube was FUR, but I memorized RFU, as a result 2 twisted corners. 15/15 is so hard to manage. 
I used this time different rooms, which I made some time ago. Maybe this helped, because I had no problem recalling things. 
I filmed myself, maybe someone is interested. 


Spoiler










_


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 16:
Attempt 1: 3/6 41:11 (29:22). Actually kinda happy with this for the most part. I've learned a valuable lesson I should have learned already: check thoroughly for PBD pieces (cost me 2 DNFs). Apart from that, I had one cube with 2 flipped corners that I must have cycled wrong. Got a comp soon, hopefully I can do decently in it.

PS. Is this still meant to be running now that Zane kicked all our asses? It's been a quiet week ...


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 20, 2011)

*Attempt #1:* 13/15 (46:58.07) = *11 points*

_Comment: WAY too tired to be doing this, memo was >30. 
- 3 edges.
- The cube popped, so a lot._


----------



## Micael (Jul 21, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> PS. Is this still meant to be running now that Zane kicked all our asses? It's been a quiet week ...


 
Good question. It is not popular, at some point we should close the race. I would suggest to keep going the race until we get 3 winners so to have a "podium".

Right now I am not really cubing anymore, just too busy. Sometime I forget to update after 7 days, so some rounds are longer than that.


----------



## Micael (Jul 21, 2011)

*Round 16 results*


```
1. Jakube:             11/15 (1:10:59)  14/15 (58:16.80) = 13
2. Zane_C:             13/15   (46:58)                   = 11
3. bobthegiraffemonkey: 3/6    (41:11)  DNS              = 0
```


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2011)

Zane if you did a 15/15 in 36 then steal the record from Chester...he'd be mad lol


----------



## Walter Souza (Jul 22, 2011)

Round 17:

Attempt 1: 8/10 (1:04:31.63)
Attempt 2: 8/10 (1:00:30.49)

Fourth 8/10 in a row. At least I'm getting faster...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 24, 2011)

Round 17
Attempt 1: 7/7 59:17+ (39:19). Most spectacular failure yet. Last part of execution on the last cube was a 2 edge flip with one setup move. I forgot to undo the setup move. Also lost a bit of time in a few places for equally silly reasons.
Edit: I'm stupid, that's a +2, not a DNF, which makes it 7/7 and not 6/7 (as far as I can tell, I checked the regulations)


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 24, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Round 17
> Attempt 1: 6/7 59:15 (39:19). Most spectacular failure yet. Last part of execution on the last cube was a 2 edge flip with one setup move. I forgot to undo the setup move. Also lost a bit of time in a few places for equally silly reasons.


Damn. 

EDIT: Much better. :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 24, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Round 17
> Attempt 1: 7/7 59:17+ (39:19). Most spectacular failure yet. Last part of execution on the last cube was a 2 edge flip with one setup move. I forgot to undo the setup move. Also lost a bit of time in a few places for equally silly reasons.
> Edit: I'm stupid, that's a +2, not a DNF, which makes it 7/7 and not 6/7 (as far as I can tell, I checked the regulations)


 As long as you areone move away on that cube (Note, slice moves are 2 moves), it's just a +2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Round 17
> Edit: I'm stupid, that's a +2, not a DNF, which makes it 7/7 and not 6/7 (as far as I can tell, I checked the regulations)


Yes, it was +2. Congratulations on your 7/7!


----------



## Jakube (Jul 27, 2011)

Attempt #1: 12/15 in 1:02:37 (41:30)
*Attempt #2: 15/15 in 58:50.13 (39:38)* 

_Comments: 
Attempt #1: So many popps, I don´t know what happens. First a edge popped during a Y-Perm, but I managed it to put it back correct, and continued it - solved. Then during a Y-Perm an edge and a corner popped, I put the cube away (First unsolved cube). On cube 13. I memorized DK but solved DJ (?) -> 2 twisted corners, on cube 14 a corner popped (Yes, only the corner), I put it wrong back - 1 twisted corner.

Attempt #2: FINALLY! I won the race!    (Just one week after Zane)
This was hard work, lots of practice and lots of attempts(First Round - 1/4 solved). 
I noticed that my results are better when I´m switching the routes. So I use some routes for the first attempt in a week, and other routes for the second in a week. My times are getting a lot better with that. 
Oh, and I want to *thank Micael a lot for offering and servicing this race*. 






P.S. I will participate from time to time at this race, so I can see how my times and my accuracy is changing, but I will start doing bigger ones, maybe 18 or 20 cubes._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, Jakob, very nice - congratulations!


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2011)

Jakob, you've put in a lot of practice from the very start, and it has paid off. Congratulations, you've gotten very good!  

Micael, I'll do my attempts tomorrow.


----------



## Micael (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Jakob! It is a real feat to do 15/15 under an hour. Few did, you are among the world best now.:tu

Zane, I will wait for your results before updating.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2011)

Disappointing, I was in the memo phase of 15 cubes but distractions forced me to stop.

*Attempt 1:* 0/15 = *DNF*

*Attempt 2:* 2/2 (2:24.77) = *2 points*


----------



## Micael (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 17 results:*

```
1. Jakube:             12/15 (1:02:37)  15/15 (58:50)  = 15
2. bobthegiraffemonkey: 7/7    (59:17)  DNS            = 7
3. Walter Souza:        8/10 (1:04:31)  8/10 (1:00:30) = 6
4. Zane_C               DNF             2/2     (2:24) = 2
```

Congratulation to Jakube as the second to complete the race! Let's have a third one!


----------



## Walter Souza (Aug 6, 2011)

Round 18:

Attempt 1: 9/10 (1:00:22.04)

Third cube off by a corner 3-cycle.

Attempt 2: 6/10 (52:55.85)

Sub-1h at least.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 18:
Attempt 1: 7/15 2:01.46 (1:24.30). Teehee, I wanted to try 15, even though I figured I would fail. Last 7 cubes were all DNF, I guess I was too tired by then.

PS. Comp last weekend, so I now have official 7/7 in 42:xx, 19th in world  (no scorecard for some reason, so officially 42:59). Also very slow official 4BLD success and 1:47.52 for 3BLD.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 8, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Round 18:
> Attempt 1: 7/15 2:01.46 (1:24.30). Teehee, I wanted to try 15, even though I figured I would fail. Last 7 cubes were all DNF, I guess I was too tired by then.
> 
> PS. Comp last weekend, so I now have official 7/7 in 42:xx, 19th in world  (no scorecard for some reason, so officially 42:59). Also very slow official 4BLD success and 1:47.52 for 3BLD.


 
I wondered if you would try 15.

Also at GSO you were more excited getting that 3BLD result than you were getting the 4BLD success! Also nice execution considering you did corners with centre memo to start with.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> I wondered if you would try 15.
> 
> Also at GSO you were more excited getting that 3BLD result than you were getting the 4BLD success! Also nice execution considering you did corners with centre memo to start with.


 
Appearances can be deceptive, I was a little more excited about 4BLD success, although that wasn't PB (and it was funny when I used center memo to solve corners at start), and that 3BLD solve was my first sub-2. Neither compare to PB for multi though, I was just too shocked about getting a good success. So, Y, you going to try joining this race? Have you decided to get more than 2 3x3x3s yet? It would be fun competing with you, and I'm apparently not close to 15/15 yet. I've also done a 5BLD solve, off by a 3-cycle of + centers but not bad for first attempt. You planning to try 5BLD soon?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2011)

*Attempt 1:* 13/15 (42:27.95) = *11 points*
_Comment: I'm a bit out of shape, I need to start practising again._


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 9, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Appearances can be deceptive, I was a little more excited about 4BLD success, although that wasn't PB (and it was funny when I used center memo to solve corners at start), and that 3BLD solve was my first sub-2. Neither compare to PB for multi though, I was just too shocked about getting a good success. So, Y, you going to try joining this race? Have you decided to get more than 2 3x3x3s yet? It would be fun competing with you, and I'm apparently not close to 15/15 yet. I've also done a 5BLD solve, off by a 3-cycle of + centers but not bad for first attempt. You planning to try 5BLD soon?



Yup, I just need more cubes but Rob is letting me borrow some since he doesn't have any interest in MultBLD at the moment. Then I can start practising MBLD, I need a few more journies and I'm still finishing off my letter pair image list as well.

I was considering doing 5BLD, but I need to figure out the simple commutators for the midges for M2, since I can't use the algorithms because it doesn't work. I'm not too far off an attempt though! And also Rob did an attempt the other day and was off by a 3 cycle of centres I believe.


----------



## Micael (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulation Matthew for your competition:tu Oh, and you did not win 4x4BLD ?

I swear I will do something for this round.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2011)

*Attempt 1:* 0/2 49:36.00 = *DNF*

_In the first one, I had 2 flipped edges, but messed up a setup move (according to my brother). The second cube was off by a 3 corner cycle. This is my first ever attempt at Multi BLD_


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 9, 2011)

Micael said:


> Congratulation Matthew for your competition:tu Oh, and you did not win 4x4BLD ?
> 
> I swear I will do something for this round.


 
Thanks . Trust me to get my first official 4BLD success at the same competition a new 4BLD WR is set (gogogo D-Sheppz). And you really should compete here more since you're the one who started this thread .


----------



## Micael (Aug 11, 2011)

Good, I did 2 attempt:

5/6 in 28:20
5/7 in 30:33
small errors


----------



## Micael (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 18 results

```
1. Zane_C:             13/15   (42:27) DNS          = 11
2. Walter Souza:        9/10 (1:00:22) 6/10 (52:55) = 8
3. Micael:              5/6    (28:20) 5/7  (30:33) = 4
4. bobthegiraffemonkey: 7/15 (2:01:46) DNS          = DNF
5. antoinecantin:       0/2    (49:36) DNS          = DNF
```

I keep forgeting to update this. I am as busy as it is possible for still 2 weeks, then I will try to complete the race myself.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 25, 2011)

I was planning on posting both my attempts together, but I won't get around to doing the other one. Here's the attempt from a few days ago.

*Attempt #1:* 14/15 (33:30.61)[19:58] = *13 points*
_Comment: messed up a corner comm. _


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2011)

Attempt 1: *0/2* 34:08 = *DNF*

_This really needs some work_

Zane: Isn't that 14 points?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Zane: Isn't that 14 points?


Nope, multi score is determined by: (Solved cubes) minus (unsolved cubes)

14-1 = 13 points.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, so I've borrowed some of Daniel Sheppard's cube so now I have 6 cubes! I've just done the Weekly Comp 36 MBLD and got 4/6 in 57:27 [36:00] which I am rather surprised, yet pleased about.

I will probably just keep trying 6 cubes until I get faster, and when I am, if I still don't have more cubes I will use big cubes and just do 3x3 on them! Looking forward to joining!


----------



## Walter Souza (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 19:

Attempt 1: 12/14 (1:38:14.75)


----------



## Micael (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 19 results*


```
Zane_C :      14/15   (33:30)  DNS = 13
Walter Souza: 12/14 (1:38:14)  DNS = 10
antoinecantin: 0/2    (34:08)  DNS = DNF
```

Been a long one, I just waited for 3 entries.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 20:

Attempt #1: 13/15 in 58:30 (37:14)
_I did a save one, unfortunately I had a pop on cube 5 and there are 2 flipped edges on cube 12._
Attempt #2: 4/5 in 11:46.90 (7:00)
_Last one off by 3 corners_


----------



## Walter Souza (Sep 11, 2011)

Round 20:

Attempt 1: 7/10 (1:00:47.00)


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 20:

Attempt 1 : 0/2 (38:25.xy)

I've had a handful of BLD successes, though my success rate is still only like 1/3-1/4...so I really don't know why I'm trying MBLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Round 20:
> 
> Attempt 1 : 0/2 (38:25.xy)
> 
> I've had a handful of BLD successes, though my success rate is still only like 1/3-1/4...so I really don't know why I'm trying MBLD


 
Just like me


----------



## Micael (Sep 13, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Round 20:
> 
> Attempt #1: 13/15 in 58:30 (37:14)
> _I did a save one, unfortunately I had a pop on cube 5 and there are 2 flipped edges on cube 12._



It is not the first time you report a multi ruined by a pop. You should do something with it before it happen officially. It happened to me once (US national 2010), though my attempt was quite poor anyway.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 14, 2011)

Micael said:


> It is not the first time you report a multi ruined by a pop. You should do something with it before it happen officially. It happened to me once (US national 2010), though my attempt was quite poor anyway.


 
Speaking of US Nats, I was disappointed I didn't get to meet you at '11 .


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 14, 2011)

13/15 (37:32.93) = 11 points

Comment: Really bad, didn't execute the last two. Very tired indeed, feel like falling asleep.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 14, 2011)

Micael said:


> It is not the first time you report a multi ruined by a pop. You should do something with it before it happen officially. It happened to me once (US national 2010), though my attempt was quite poor anyway.



Yes, I definitly have to do something, but what? I had this problem long time ago, I replaced the bad cubes by better ones and the problem was solved for a while. Now it seems that one of the new cubes also pop. Maybe I just have to replace this one too. 




Zane_C said:


> 13/15 (37:32.93) = 11 points
> 
> Comment: Really bad, didn't execute the last two. Very tired indeed, feel like falling asleep.


 
Did you just forget to solve them, or couldn´t you remember the memo.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 14, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Did you just forget to solve them, or couldn´t you remember the memo.


I forgot an image on the 14th cube and stuffed up an edge alg on the 15th.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 14, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Yes, I definitly have to do something, but what? I had this problem long time ago, I replaced the bad cubes by better ones and the problem was solved for a while. Now it seems that one of the new cubes also pop. Maybe I just have to replace this one too.



Well, just tighten your cubes better and turn more carefully! MBF cubes don't need to be perfect Speedcubes at all.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder if you'd be interested in starting this again. I would certainly like to participate.


----------

